# Corona and my IBS



## Vjreyes (Mar 5, 2020)

Hello my struggling friends!















First I wanted to wish everyone a happy IBS awareness month! I hope no one killed their family during this time of isolation. I don't know about anyone else, but I would love to bang my head on a wall until I put myself in a coma so I can sleep through the next few months and wake up with amnesia. Unfortunately, I am alive and well and my bowel movements are acting up again. Has anyone else been experiencing odd cycles while in quarantine? I usually drop around 6 deuces a day, but with my recurring nightmare's my poop count has increased. I am now dropping around 10 deuces a day leaving my bottom medium rare. I am scared I will never stop having to use the royal throne and I will run out of toilet paper. If my toilet use continues to rise I will run out of toilet paper by 4/20 and I will have to wipe my bottom with a receipt from Dunkin Donuts or a Clorox wipe which will likely burn my insides or give me a paper cut. Anyone else struggling? Sending lots of love during this time of constipation and sadness.
















Enjoy IBS month!

xoxo,

V


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi Vjreyes -

Buy some 100% aloe vera lotion and put some on your toilet paper every time you wipe. (Actually, any kind of skin lotion might work, but aloe vera lotion is the best.)

Check Amazon for toilet paper. Last time I checked, they still had it.

Good luck & keep us posted!


----------



## KarennJames (Feb 9, 2021)

According to his Mercedes team, he had mild symptoms, but otherwise the British driver is in good shape. Now many people are in a stressful state because of the disturbing news that concerns the coronavirus and not only. It is normal to worry in this situation. None of us can influence what is happening in the world, but we can manage our own stress levels. This is exactly what we need to do. For example, I was very afraid that I would get sick and decided to play it safe just in case with the help of quick tests. Since I was working in the office at the time of quarantine, there was still a risk of getting sick. I came across https://www.confirmbiosciences.com/covid19-instant-coronavirus-test-kit/ and after reading the reviews, I decided to order. I'm just thrilled with these tests and grateful that they were able to reduce my stress state.


----------



## Silviegee (Jan 12, 2021)

The idea of aloe vera lotion on the toilet paper is a great suggestion.

Now....weird but in January last year I stocked up with toilet paper. I had so much it was funny. Just the "prepper" in me! But course I had to buy more since.

I had no idea then that I would start with IBS-D on March 7th. Once before, I got it but for only one week in 2018. But since March 7th it is a part of my daily life very frequently 

Not sure if it was Covid that started it or what. Gut upset for 3 weeks on and off....then the classic Covid symptoms April 2nd. My gut was okay during the other symptoms and just after that, but IBS crept back again in the early summer and has stayed since, with some times of relative remission.
So whether I have some kind of "long Covid" or IBS I am never sure.

But fortunately the stores haven't run out of toilet paper like they did in the first lockdown (UK)

Stress and worry about it all doesn't help either. Many people have some kind of stress for months now. It's the hardest time ever for most people.

I don't know about you all, but my sleep patterns aren't the same either. I'm not getting as much sleep. I just wake up too early.

All of that doesn't help IBS. Anything that is relaxing and calming will help. I now can't drink coffee, and have to drink Camomile tea. I have been doing diaphragm breathing too, which helps calm me a bit.


----------



## ScottR77 (Mar 21, 2021)

Silviegee said:


> The idea of aloe vera lotion on the toilet paper is a great suggestion.
> 
> Now....weird but in January last year I stocked up with toilet paper. I had so much it was funny. Just the "prepper" in me! But course I had to buy more since.
> 
> ...


You can also drink a blue matcha, it`s very calming

I drink it almost every evening, the taste of it is much more eenjoyeble than the green one


----------

